# Amitriptyline



## EternalAngel (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone take amitriptyline for the pain management, in IBS? I do, and I have started having so called seizures since, though I am not epileptic. (that I know of).


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah I was totally drained when I took my first few tablets. GP took me off them and prescribed Allergon which is also an anti-depressant but for pain. It works great at night to relieve pain but I don't really have pain at night (usually). I get all the BM noises constantly though.Seizures shouldn't happen and I urge you to mention this to your GP/pharmacist before you continue to take anymore.


----------

